# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  ***** today's top ron paul videos *****

## ronpaulfan

*Updated June 15, 9:45 pm EST*


*Fastest Rising Ron Paul Videos*

From June 13th 7:30 am to Today 9:45 pm EST (Previous Rating -> Current Rating)

........................
ABC News: Ron Paul talks...Ron Paul  : Join The Cam...ABC News: Ron Paul Launc...Ron Paul Announces Campa...Ron Paul : Campaign For....
.....*(na -> 4)*.................*(na -> 20)*................*(na -> 26)*................*(na -> 31)*................*(na -> 33)*

........................
Ron Paul Explains Campai...Ron Paul exposes Barack....Associated Press: Ron Pa...Ron Paul: Someday Begins...RON PAUL on CNN talks ab...
.....*(na -> 36)*................*(na -> 42)*................*(na -> 56)*................*(na -> 58)*................*(na -> 72)*






*If you see a video you really like, please create a new thread (or preferably bump an existing thread) in the main forum so more people see it*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Today's Top 10 Rated Ron Paul Videos* (updated June 15, *9:45 pm* EST)
*Please Rate, Comment & Favorite*

........................
ABC News: Ron Paul talks...Ron Paul  : Join The Cam...ABC News: Ron Paul Launc...Ron Paul Announces Campa...Ron Paul : Campaign For....

........................
Ron Paul Explains Campai...Ron Paul exposes Barack....Associated Press: Ron Pa...Ron Paul: Someday Begins...RON PAUL on CNN talks ab...

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Today's Top 11-20 Rated Ron Paul Videos* (updated June 15, *9:45 pm* EST)
*Please Rate, Comment & Favorite*

......
Ron Paul - The Revolutio...

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Welcome to "Today's Top Ron Paul Videos"!*

This thread will be updated every few hours with the latest and greatest Ron Paul videos posted to YouTube! All statistics are based on the YouTube daily top rated news charts. Again my thanks go out to Bryan for the idea.



*Featured Videos*


*Censorship of Ron Paul*
(posted on *2/14/08*)

Censorship of Ron Paul Part 1
Censorship of Ron Paul Part 2


*Four Part Campaign History*
(posted on *1/28/08*)

Ron Paul: Four Part Campaign History pt. 1
Ron Paul: Four Part Campaign History pt. 2
Ron Paul: Four Part Campaign History pt. 3
Ron Paul: Four Part Campaign History pt. 4


*Ron Paul Progress*
(posted on *1/26/08*)



*Ron Paul at the South Carolina Debate*
(posted on *1/10/08*)

Ron Paul at the South Carolina Debate
Fox Censored This Reponse in the Re-Air


*Ron Paul on ABC Debate*
(posted on *1/5/08*)

Ron Paul on ABC Debate part 1 of 2
Ron Paul on ABC Debate part 2 of 2


*Ron Paul on Bill Moyers' Journal*
(posted on *1/4/08*)

Ron Paul on Bill Moyers' Journal Part 1
Ron Paul on Bill Moyers' Journal Part 2


*National Debt. To whom do we owe it?*
(posted on *12/26/07*)

National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (1/5) Ron Paul 2008 _<-- highly recommended_
National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (2/5) Ron Paul 2008
National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (3/5) Ron Paul 2008
National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (4/5) Ron Paul 2008
National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (5/5) Ron Paul 2008


*Ron Paul on Meet The Press*
(posted on *12/23/07*)

Ron Paul on Meet The Press 12-23-07 part 1 of 4
Ron Paul on Meet The Press 12-23-07 part 2 of 4
Ron Paul on Meet The Press 12-23-07 part 3 of 4
Ron Paul on Meet The Press 12-23-07 part 4 of 4


*Ron Paul - Politics-n-Eggs Breakfast - NH*
(posted on *12/21/07*)

Ron Paul - 12-19-07- Politics-n-Eggs Breakfast - NH -Part 1
Ron Paul - 12-19-07- Politics-n-Eggs Breakfast - NH -Part 2
Ron Paul - 12-19-07- Politics-n-Eggs Breakfast - NH -Part 3
Ron Paul - 12-19-07- Politics-n-Eggs Breakfast - NH -Part 4
Ron Paul - 12-19-07- Politics-n-Eggs Breakfast - NH -Part 5


*Houston Chronicle interviews Ron Paul in Lake Jackson, TX*
(posted on *12/20/07*)
Ron Paul Interview 12/15/07 1 of 5
Ron Paul Interview 12/15/07 2 of 5
Ron Paul Interview 12/15/07 3 of 5
Ron Paul Interview 12/15/07 4 of 5
Ron Paul Interview 12/15/07 5 of 5


*Interview of Dr. Paul in 1988*
(posted on *12/20/07*)
Ron Paul - American Power Structure : 1988 part 1
Ron Paul - American Power Structure : 1988 part 2
Ron Paul - American Power Structure : 1988 part 3
Ron Paul - American Power Structure : 1988 part 4
Ron Paul - American Power Structure : 1988 part 5

----------


## ronpaulfan

*All-Time Best Ron Paul Videos*

........................
Ron Paul: Stop Dreaming....Ron Paul: A New Hope....Our Power Our Responsibility.....Don't Tread On Me.......Ron Paul: House of Cards



When in the course of human events...



(Dec 22) *Ron Paul Rising*
(Dec 21) *Ron Paul - Baton of Truth*



*Links*
*The YouTube "Ron Paul Page" - Daily Top Rated News & Politics

13 of the 20 All-Time Highest Rated News Videos are about Dr. Paul

Video Production Subforum

www.RonPaulRevolutionTV.com



*

----------


## xexkxex

Now this is how to get those view counts/ratings up

----------


## 1913_to_2008

rated, favorited, commented

----------


## ronpaulfan

This thread will exist until Ron Paul wins the presidency so please bump it at your leisure

----------


## Quick

I was going to ignore this thread, but with the "***************" wrapped around the title, how can that be ignored?

----------


## DirtMcGirt

bump

----------


## Joe3113

NEW VIDEO: This is really moving http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsr4M7qP2xg

----------


## Energy

A website would be perfect for this.

----------


## ronpaulfan

I added a section for featured videos and all-time greatest videos. Let me know what you want in there

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Video Lists Updated!*

----------


## Joe3113

blimp

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Video Lists Updated!*

----------


## Ibtz

Thanks for doing this. It's great to have the best all in one spot.

----------


## rfbz

i love those videos from 1988, keep em coming!

----------


## BucksforPaul

Great videos! Bump!!

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Video Lists Updated!*

view & bump pls

----------


## ronpaulfan

is this worthy of a sticky?

----------


## BiPolarBear

> is this worthy of a sticky?


Yes.  Blimp for sticky.

----------


## LibertyForAll

Sticky Please!

----------


## ronpaulfan

This thread was my alternative to a Video Forum, but it's scrolling off the front page just as fast

----------


## wfd40

great thread man, thanks for the effort

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Dec 21, 2007 at 7:20 pm EST*

----------


## Joe3113

Sticky It Mod ....now Please

----------


## LibertyForAll

bump

----------


## Trigonx

i like this thread, it really delivers 

+1!!

----------


## Joe3113

Sticky it

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Dec 22, 2007 at 12:30 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

sticky request bump

----------


## Joe3113

yay....its a sticky!!

----------


## boondoggle

Check this out, you:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=63433

----------


## Matthew Zak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXBjwQqdqI4

In that video, is that neal adams narrating? Sure sounds like him.

Here's an example: http://www.nealadams.com/nmu.html

----------


## Trance Dance Master

This one is pretty funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uorwHiUJpck

----------


## LJHudd

LOVE the thread - please though, whenever someone posts a video, give a short description... because we may have just watched it minutes ago

----------


## LJHudd

> This one is pretty funny.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uorwHiUJpck


Funny?

----------


## Bilgefisher

Ron Paul Rising.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ

I didn't see it in this thread.  One of the best videos I have seen.

----------


## techxplosion

Awesome!!!! Real neat...

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 22, 2007 at 4:00 pm EST*

----------


## FreeTraveler

> This thread was my alternative to a Video Forum, but it's scrolling off the front page just as fast


There IS a Video Forum!!!!!

It's called Member Works Spotlight, I think.

----------


## Joe3113

> There IS a Video Forum!!!!!
> 
> It's called Member Works Spotlight, I think.


Most users are in the grassroots section at any one time. To get these videos high in the youtube rankings it's MUCH better to have it in here...

----------


## ronpaulfan

> There IS a Video Forum!!!!!
> 
> It's called Member Works Spotlight, I think.


You can not put *news* videos in Member Works Spotlight.

Also Member Works Spotlight has many other things besides videos

----------


## firebirdnation

Excellent idea.

----------


## niall

> Ron Paul Rising.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ
> 
> I didn't see it in this thread.  One of the best videos I have seen.


Agreed...Amazing!

----------


## Trance Dance Master

> Funny?


Not quite as funny as the death threats.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtLa9Q6xW-8

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 22, 2007 at 7:15 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 22, 2007 at 9:10 pm EST*

----------


## susano

Have you guys seen Ron Paul Rising? This guy should be making the TV spots.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ

----------


## ronpaulfan

I'll space out the updates a little more.

The goal's to identify fast-rising videos in the 25-50 rank range

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 22, 2007 at 10:10 pm EST*

(3 hour range)

----------


## Sey.Naci

Ron Paul Rising, by GHoeberX. Shot from 0 to almost 11,000 in less than 12 hours today.

Edit: Oops, you had just added it, but titled it something else.

----------


## susano

Everybody's watching Ron Paul Rising! YAY!!!!

That person who made it should be making TV spots. Who is he/she?

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6SODAhbJdE
Ron Paul - Our Power Our Responsibility

^^This should be added to the "all time best".

Thanks for making this thread and updating it, RonPaulFan - I'm loving it!

----------


## ronpaulfan

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6SODAhbJdE
> Ron Paul - Our Power Our Responsibility
> 
> ^^This should be added to the "all time best".
> 
> Thanks for making this thread and updating it, RonPaulFan - I'm loving it!


Oh my god. The original was pulled off youtube

----------


## adpierce

> Have you guys seen Ron Paul Rising? This guy should be making the TV spots.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ


Ha! At the end of the video he put that clip from Ron Paul's first TV ad... "He's catching on I'm telling ya." That's hilarious.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 22, 2007 at 11:45 pm EST*

----------


## rancher89

> Everybody's watching Ron Paul Rising! YAY!!!!
> 
> That person who made it should be making TV spots. Who is he/she?


search videos for his name, he is european, has a wonderful website that he posts his work on

link

http://ronpaul.hyves.nl/

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Sunday Dec 23, 2007 at 10:00 am EST*

----------


## extrmmxer

Check out this vid. The music is great. It should be The Revolution theme song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otwKWzdu7Ps
Ron Paul Revolution - Secret Crowds

----------


## ghemminger

Dude youve just done your part for the Revolution - great idea!

----------


## ronpaulfan

Added to features section:


*Ron Paul on Meet The Press*
(posted on *12/23/07*)

Ron Paul on Meet The Press 12-23-07 part 1 of 4
Ron Paul on Meet The Press 12-23-07 part 2 of 4
Ron Paul on Meet The Press 12-23-07 part 3 of 4
Ron Paul on Meet The Press 12-23-07 part 4 of 4

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Sunday Dec 23, 2007 at 1:15 pm EST*

----------


## louisiana4liberty

Ron Paul just after Meet the Press interview talking with his supporters outside the building..... What a wonderful man!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_EZXS6WfYA

----------


## Anti Federalist

One of my top five favs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6SODAhbJdE

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Check out this vid. The music is great. It should be The Revolution theme song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otwKWzdu7Ps
> Ron Paul Revolution - Secret Crowds


That is a good one.

Funniest point, the gas station price sign:

*Unleaded - LOL

Mid Grade - OMG

Premium - WTF*

Angels and Airwaves "Secret Crowds" music lyrics:

If I had my own world
I'd fill it with wealth and desire
The glorious past to admire
And voices of kids out walking,
Dogs, birds, planes, cleanest cars

If I had my own world
I'd love it for all that's inside it
There'd be no more wars, death or riots
There'd be no more police, packed-parking lots,
Guns, bombs sounding off,

If I had my own world
I'd build you an empire
From here to the far lands
To spread love like violence

If I had my own world
I'd build you an empire
From here to the far lands
To spread love like violence

Let me feel you, carry you higher
Watch your words spread hope like fire
Secret crowds rise up and gather
Hear your voices sing back louder

If I had my own world
I'd show you the life that's inside it
The way that it glows when you find it
The way it survives with its families,
Friends or its enemies

Let's make this a new world
I swear you can go if you want to
I know that you have that within you
Inventing the first clean and usable,
God's greatest miracle

If I had my own world
I'd build you an empire
From here to the far lands
To spread love like violence

If I had my own world
I'd build you an empire
From here to the far lands
To spread love like violence

Let me feel you, carry you higher
Watch your words spread hope like fire
Secret crowds rise up and gather
Hear your voices sing back louder

Let me feel you carry you higher
Watch your words spread hope like fire
Secret crowds rise up and gather
Hear your voices sing back louder

Let me feel you carry you higher
Watch your words spread hope like fire
Secret crowds rise up and gather
Hear your voices sing back louder

Let me feel you carry you higher
Watch your words spread hope like fire
Secret crowds rise up and gather
Hear your voices sing back louder

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Sunday Dec 23, 2007 at 4:50 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Sunday Dec 23, 2007 at 7:05 pm EST*

----------


## jhabers

this one is great!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnUNVMR-HlA

----------


## Myerz

Why not just remove this clip......  .Ron Paul is not fit to 

Or create a whole section on ones to Vote DOWN????

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Why not just remove this clip......  .Ron Paul is not fit to 
> 
> Or create a whole section on ones to Vote DOWN????


This identifies every Ron Paul video shooting up the Top Rated charts. Whatever the reason, that video had "Ron Paul" in the title and rose in the top rated charts. Fortunately, we can nip videos like that in the bud early on.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Sunday Dec 23, 2007 at 10:30 pm EST*

----------


## Myerz

This video is got to be on the thread!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoQbt...eature=related

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Monday Dec 24, 2007 at 1:00 am EST*

----------


## Bilgefisher

Ronpaulfan

excellent job on this thread.   I know its not exactly videos but Ron Paul TV is up and running.  http://www.ronpaulrevolutiontv.com/

Any chance of adding it?

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Ronpaulfan
> 
> excellent job on this thread.   I know its not exactly videos but Ron Paul TV is up and running.  http://www.ronpaulrevolutiontv.com/
> 
> Any chance of adding it?


sorry but I don't know how 

This thread is built on the "YouTube or it didn't happen" doctrine of the intratubes

----------


## Bilgefisher

Thats fair though....can we get a link at the very least?

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Thats fair though....can we get a link at the very least?


added a link to the site

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Monday Dec 24, 2007 at 11:20 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Monday Dec 24, 2007 at 4:00 pm EST*

----------


## Bilgefisher

Extremely funny Ron Paul video to "Baby Got Back"  Sir Mix-A-Lot

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZArWe8o_hI

----------


## tamor

bump

----------


## voortrekker

> search videos for his name, he is european, has a wonderful website that he posts his work on
> 
> link
> 
> http://ronpaul.hyves.nl/


"european" , I went the website, it looks more like he is from South Africa.

Looks like most are corresponding in Afrikaans to me.

Makes me think about Rhodesia again.



Thanks for the post.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Tuesday Dec 25, 2007 at 8:30 pm EST*

(long delay due to Christmas)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Dec 26, 2007 at 12:05 am EST*

(Next Update: Mid-Morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Dec 26, 2007 at 8:55 am EST*

(Next Update: Midday)

----------


## qwerty

THIS VIDEO NEEDS TON OF ATTENTION NOW!!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z-d9eIMmAPk

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Dec 26, 2007 at 12:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: Early Evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Dec 26, 2007 at 6:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: before midnight)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Dec 26, 2007 at 10:20 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Thursday Dec 27, 2007 at 12:15 am EST*

(Next Update: Thursday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Thursday Dec 27, 2007 at 8:40 am EST*

(Next Update: Thursday midday)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Thursday Dec 27, 2007 at 12:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday early evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Thursday Dec 27, 2007 at 7:20 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday before midnight)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Mini-Update Thursday Dec 27, 2007 at 9:00 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Thursday Dec 27, 2007 at 11:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Friday Dec 28, 2007 at 8:40 am EST*

(Next Update: Friday midday)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Friday Dec 28, 2007 at 11:45 am EST*

(Next Update: Friday early evening)

----------


## londontexas

Here's a new Ron Paul video that uses a remixed version of Peter Gabriel's track "Big Time".   Includes clips from the Austin, New Zealand, New York tea parties and lots of other stuff.  (Very uplifting.)

"Big Time Ron Paul"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZBYW7j-m_E

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Friday Dec 28, 2007 at 4:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 29, 2007 at 1:05 am EST*

(Next Update: Saturday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 29, 2007 at 7:50 am EST*

(Next Update: Saturday midday)

----------


## mmink15

Here's a Ron Paul vid I just put up today
Proof grassroots works
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02dwf1k9ryk

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 29, 2007 at 4:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: Saturday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 29, 2007 at 10:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Saturday Dec 30, 2007 at 1:10 am EST*

(Next Update: Sunday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Sunday Dec 30, 2007 at 1:25 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday evening)

----------


## smartpeople4ronpaul

nice.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Sunday Dec 30, 2007 at 7:55 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday before midnight)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Monday Dec 31, 2007 at 12:10 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Monday Dec 31, 2007 at 9:00 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday midday)

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Thank you, I really enjoy this thread and your work to keeping it currant.

.

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Thank you, I really enjoy this thread and your work to keeping it currant.
> 
> .


no problem. thanks for viewing

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Monday Dec 31, 2007 at 1:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Monday Dec 31, 2007 at 6:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: 2008 )

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated January 1, 2008 at 2:30 am EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday late-morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated January 1, 2008 at 11:25 am EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday afternoon)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated January 1, 2008 at 6:55 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday night)

----------


## RON PAUL 4409

You do a lot of work thanks a million!

----------


## ronpaulfan

> You do a lot of work thanks a million!


No problem bro 

I make Ron Paul videos so this thread actually helps me to

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated January 1, 2008 at 10:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Jan 2 at 8:55 am EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday midday)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Jan 2 at 12:05 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Jan 2 at 6:45 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Mini-Update at 7:25 pm EST*  (CNN YouTubes just rocketed  up the charts)

----------


## smartbandwidth

http://thefreedomfellowship.blogspot...-magazine.html

 Nick Gillespie, Editor of Reason Magazine Spanks O'Reilly Concerning Ron Paul 01/02/2008

O'Reilly also lamely comments on Fox New's decision to not have Ron Paul at this Sunday's forum with Chris Wallace.

The Tide is definitely turning! This is an incredible confirmation that the dam is indeed bursting and the waters of freedom and liberty are about to overturn the status quo, paving the way for a new America where peace, justice, due process, personal freedom and love can reign once again.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Wednesday Jan 2 at 10:25 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday night)

----------


## ClayTrainor

Where's the discussion with cafferty, toobin, wolf, and someone else?

They talked about ron paul quite a bit.

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Where's the discussion with cafferty, toobin, wolf, and someone else?
> 
> They talked about ron paul quite a bit.


k. added link.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Mini-Update at 11:30 pm EST*

----------


## tamor

bump

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Thursday Jan 3 at 8:50 am EST*

(Next Update: Thursday midday)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 3, 12:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Mini-Update at 1:00 pm EST*

----------


## tboss

Thanks for putting this up for us!!

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Thanks for putting this up for us!!


no problem

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 3, 6:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 3, 11:20 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Mini-Update at 12:20 am EST*

----------


## phoenixrising

GREAT JOB!!!!!!! & love the "Hope Anthem" !!

----------


## phoenixrising

> Ron Paul Rising.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ
> 
> I didn't see it in this thread.  One of the best videos I have seen.


THAT was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mahalo nui loa!!!!

...& ya know what? ...it showed in the straw polls huck was gonna get iowa & sc ...yet RP HAS NH!!!

...we'll do fine in SC ..regardless by then 

nice work!

----------


## phoenixrising

> Check out this vid. The music is great. It should be The Revolution theme song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otwKWzdu7Ps
> Ron Paul Revolution - Secret Crowds


i think it's from eliberty

----------


## phoenixrising

> Have you guys seen Ron Paul Rising? This guy should be making the TV spots.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ


this one is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!

someone please name the creator! 

awesome!

----------


## phoenixrising

> Have you guys seen Ron Paul Rising? This guy should be making the TV spots.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTDynbHVYQ


same guy-- GHoeberx...did "land of the free"...which u will recognize from the "tea party"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsDlO2Lr_cg&feature=user

& also "the inevitable collapse of the dollar"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n3g5lUgkWk&feature=user

this guy is an incredible artist!! his occupation??? Video Composer, Historian!!

i seriously feel we need to major bump this guy on youtube!!! his support & quality of work for RP is incredible !!

whattya say? we're a huge band...let's DO IT!!!!!!!

----------


## rice_classic

bump.. HIRE THIS GUY!

----------


## phoenixrising

> NEW VIDEO: This is really moving http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsr4M7qP2xg


this is WONDERFUL--never saw it b/4! mahalo for sharing!

----------


## Trassin

You should list the Grassroots Training Videos put out by the campaign every single day.

----------


## V4Vendetta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsr4M7qP2xg

GREAT VIDEO

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 4, 8:30 am EST*

(Next Update: Friday midday)

----------


## E. Nordstrom

///////URGENT//////

This is not a democracy - this is a revolution. We can talk or we can do!

Want to give Dr. Paul $20 Million again? 

We do too - Here is the plan in two phases! We need to unite, do not fix what isn't broken, stay with the proven  methods of the 4th quarter, and whatever you do, don't make any more moeybomb websites, those of you who are, are killing the method - spammers and video pros needed - get the word out with all guns blazing! 

Phase 1: Sign up to donate on January 21, 2008 - http://www.freeatlast2008.com over 3000 people now signed up and growing! - Trevor Lyman and Vijay Boyapati (In memory of Martin Luther King)

Phase 2: Sign up to donate on February 3, 2008 - http://www.libertytax08.com over $15,000.00 in pledges already! - Eric Nordstrom, Republic Magazine, Prison Planet, and an Army of IRS Haters (Make a fist and raise your center finger to the IRS)

The last stand of Ron Paul's Donation Machine (Us) before Super Tuesday! Either way, let's give Ron Paul the push over the top he needs for the general election and go out with the loudest noise possible.






See: http://www.ronpaulmoneybomb.com for details.


.

----------


## RON PAUL 4409

*RON PAUL 4409 -- Fun with Congress / (D) Harry Mitchell staff gets PAUL'D* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GKBvjoHJSE

*What do ya think?*

----------


## ronpaulfan

> *RON PAUL 4409 -- Fun with Congress / (D) Harry Mitchell staff gets PAUL'D* 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GKBvjoHJSE
> 
> *What do ya think?*


LOL@!@!

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 4, 6:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday night)

----------


## SleepingNative

Ron Paul and The Environment:

I’d like to share with you a new grassroots project I’ve been working on, designed to make a significant number of converts from the otherwise heavily guarded territory of the “still-wistful-for-Gore” Left (of which I used to count myself as a member).

You will find a healthy dose of talking points at our site that I hope will come of use to you in your own circles and personal outreach efforts, in regards to overcoming the objections many people on the left still have in regards to Ron Paul’s stance on the environment. 

It is a hybrid media-driven event, for which we’ve partnered with numerous talents, including Adam Franklin (aka frankdogg), James Gucciardo, and even Depeche Mode has granted us the free use of an incredibly spine-tingling track for our music!

Thanks to our additional partnership with Yahoo!, via the Give2Network, you don’t even have to spend a dime to actually help us make this project a reality either! (hey, we want to give all OUR money to Ron Paul as well!) =)

If you feel the aforementioned talking points may prove useful for you in your own efforts to spread the word about Ron Paul, please consider helping us get this very same message out to the entire country at http://sleepingnatives.org.

Yours in Peace,
Philip de Souza
philip@sleepingnatives.org

----------


## V4Vendetta

Ron Paul on Iowa Caucus night
From the Desmoines Register

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7l3iOfTwfA

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 5, 3:00 am EST*

(Next Update: Saturday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 5, 11:20 am EST*

(Next Update: Saturday afternoon)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 5, 3:40 pm EST*

(Next Update: Saturday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 5, 9:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Saturday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 6, 12:10 am EST*

(Next Update: Sunday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 6, 11:20 am EST*

(Next Update: Sunday afternoon)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 6, 5:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday night)

----------


## Vizacar

Thanks ronpaulfan...I've found this thread to be the most informative on the board.

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Thanks ronpaulfan...I've found this thread to be the most informative on the board.


cool. no problem

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 6, 9:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 7, 12:05 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 7, 9:10 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday midday)

----------


## Spideynw

Ron Paul on CNN 1-7-08

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SRyN...dailypaul.com/

[edit] Oh, I just figured out you post the videos at the very first of the thread.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 7, 12:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday afternoon)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 7, 6:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 7, 9:05 pm EST*

(Next Update: After Leno)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 8, 12:15 am EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday Morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 8, 12:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday evening)

----------


## adpierce

stern pulled his videos from youtube

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 8, 6:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday night)

----------


## hotbrownsauce

http://www.zippyvideos.com/743251623.../howardandron/

Howard stern on Ron Paul.

Credit to http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=unconsious767

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 9, 8:45 am EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday afternoon)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 9, 7:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 9, 11:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday morning)

----------


## Phantom

*Great rap songs for Ron Paul

King Solomon Roy Shivers - Ron Paul for the Long Haul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8dww-h3pQU

Griffenz - Money Bombs - Ron Paul Tea Party 07 Rap Anthem 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N57IMDO-ko

Let's Take America Back - Ron Paul 2008 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZArWe8o_hI

Knights of Liberty - Ron Paul 4 Freedom 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlPjsGFcXlg

Rise, Consise, Krookid -Ron Paul 2008 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVrszyW9dPE

Ron Paul Rap "The Sum of Our Cause"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EvxAfPoF-Y

Ron Paul Revolution rap song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n9DyXRNJPQ

RON PAUL HIP HOP 2008 (WISE ENOUGH) BY PACO 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcOdPTzZmp4*

----------


## rwl4

DIGG THIS AMAZING NEW VIDEO ABOUT RP AND MLK!!! http://www.digg.com/2008_us_election..._on_Ron_Paul_2

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 10, 1:00 pm EST*


*THREAD OFFLINE UNTIL MONDAY.
PLEASE SEE THIS THIS LINK FOR CURRENT TOP RON PAUL VIDEOS:
http://www.youtube.com/browse?s=tr&t=t&c=25&l=&b=0*

----------


## CareerTech1

> *Updated Jan 10, 1:00 pm EST*
> 
> 
> *THREAD OFFLINE UNTIL MONDAY.
> PLEASE SEE THIS THIS LINK FOR CURRENT TOP RON PAUL VIDEOS:
> http://www.youtube.com/browse?s=tr&t=t&c=25&l=&b=0*


great video coverage of Ron Paul from the debate

----------


## Knightskye

That "FOX News Internal Video" got removed by the user.  Did anyone download it?

----------


## Knightskye

That "FOX News Internal Video" got removed by the user.  Did anyone download it?

*EDIT:*


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avzsi...eature=related


Ron mentioned the "Free At Last" moneybomb.  He called it a "super day" and said it would be on "Martin Luther King Holiday."

----------


## faisal

BEST RON PAUL VIDEO EVER!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt6-B38E4SA

----------


## dknomed

remember this was Added:  December 16, 2007  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkmmNft0g3Q

and he did get 5th

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wanted to add this, I've been waiting for someone to use this in a RP video:

http://www.vh1.com/video/play.jhtml?...1033&vid=46240

Hard, old school, thrash metal from Anthrax;

Lyrics:
Fix the mental, as if that changes anything
Your heart is cured now, you're normal once again
One confession, you thought that's all it took
But redemption, doesn't let you off the hook

One of us
Can't erase the past to change who he would be
One of us
On a whim would act, then look for sympathy
Not from me

Hear me say...

One more
Chance to believe in
That you can even the score
One more
Place at the table
Always room for one more
Room for one more

Thing evil, is that just your normal gig
Fueled by hatred, happy as a stuffed pig
You're so lonely, everyone around you reeks
Of indifference, thriving in their apathy

*Your schism, my distress
Your failure is my success
Squeezed out, kept me down
What goes around comes around
I can wait you out
Patience is my virtue
Call it payback, call it proper grounds
What goes around always comes around, always comes around*

----------


## Myerz

Here's one for you.....

http://www.digg.com/2008_us_election...h_about_IRAQ_2

----------


## ceakins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmBPmhG0EFE

----------


## phoenixrising

> Here's one for you.....
> 
> http://www.digg.com/2008_us_election...h_about_IRAQ_2


this is incredible--people need to listen to this msg!!! awesome ...thanx for posting!! needs a LOT more ratings!!!!

----------


## gunjin22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2DVsTZxPwU

Also check out more of the videos from our San Antonio Meetup group at
RonPaulJournal.com

Good Luck Everyone and make sure you Canvass your neighborhoods and tell all your friends and family about Ron Paul and make sure they go vote for Ron Paul
And get off the computer and be active with your local www.meetup.com group.
Lets Wake UP America!!!
Veteran for RON PAUL!!
Robert Abraham

----------


## CareerTech1

New Campaign Dance Track / Anthem for RP

Where's Ron Paul At?

----------


## slamhead

Cool vid..jump on it...get it rated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8AGQxsajlM

----------


## Iwantchange

I know this an older video, but it's still a pretty good video. A interview from Google...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yCM_wQy4YVg

----------


## Iwantchange

Just added another good video - http://youtube.com/watch?v=jlgav80cpbg

----------


## gracebkr

Was this one posted yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6UO7...B42E1&index=11

----------


## bender-240

Urk. I'm a little blurry eyed from editing, so I apologize if i'm not posting in the right location... but I just finished a remix/mashup of the videos currently up at the "Free at Last" website, along with a couple others:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_T98ksI1pc
I hope you like it! (You are, of course, free to download/re-upload etc.)
Much love,

----------


## Iwantchange

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EP1H2N7JkwI - A DAMN GOOD VIDEO!

----------


## CareerTech1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHq9RoD4L6g#GU5U2spHI_4

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 14, 11:00 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday afternoon)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 14, 6:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday night)

----------


## James T

Watch a video? SC needs canvassers!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 14, 9:20 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday morning)

----------


## hamdog

> I added a section for featured videos and all-time greatest videos. Let me know what you want in there


searched and didn't find this one listed in this thread.

my all-time fav:

Ron Paul Supports The Troops

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 14, 11:20 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 15, 9:25 am EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday afternoon)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 15, 12:05 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 15, 5:45 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 15, 8:45 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 16, 12:15 am EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday morning)

----------


## amagilly

http://gglabs.com/~clg/youtube/web/html/ronpaul/

I made a webpage that uses the youtube api to grab all the Friends of RonPaul2008dotcom (over 4500 now) and then grab all of their favorite videos.

--

promote Hayek's book The Road to Serfdom.
dedicated To THE SOCIALISTS OF ALL PARTIES.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 16, 8:35 am EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 16, 12:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 16, 6:05 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 16, 10:05 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday morning)

----------


## Rethink

newest Liberty Wire video--was told to rename it "Attention South Carolina Voters! Urgent!" so i did (just made this video last week):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ_mnpE2iMw

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 17, 4:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 17, 8:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday night)

----------


## ladyliberty

I do not know if this is the correct thread to post this - if not please direct me...

my Christian friends need videos without any foul language (not even the Leno Interview in which Jay said Ron Paul ought to kick Faux News' a$$) and without any rock music playing in the background...

the youtubes that meet this stringent criteria are getting more and more difficult to find!

Can you post these youtubes in a link of something all in a group?

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 17, 11:10 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 18, 3:10 am EST*

(Next Update: Friday morning)

----------


## phoenixrising

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=dnajlion7

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 18, 8:35 am EST*

(Next Update: Friday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 18, 1:50 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 18, 10:45 pm EST*

(Next Update: Saturday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 19, 10:25 am EST*

(Next Update: Saturday evening)

----------


## AntiAmero

Dr Pauls message wont be heard here in Central Illinois without your help!  Its only $2 dollars and we will air his commercials 1 week prior to Illinois primary.

We have raised $2,894.98 from online donations so far and we need about $2,200 more to accomplish our mission!

We have secured radio ads and TV ads and now we need to secure Central Illinois newspapers! That is what the additional $2,200 will be used for. Please help out our cause! 

Illinois Patriots will not let Dr. Paul be silenced! Here is a link to our website. 

http://illinoispatriotspac.org/?q=node/10

You can donate there. Every little bit helps, even if it is only $2.00. Pay pal takes about .33 from a dollar donation and about .36 from a $2.00 donation.

We are half way there, with almost no time left! We have this weekend and that will put us very close to our deadline! Thank you for all your help everyone.

Here is a link to our meetup group!

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/528/

Here is a link to a promo video we made!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzrtRBHBXDw

PLEASE HELP OUT THE CAUSE! THE ONLINE COMMUNITY IS THE ONLY WAY WE CAN MAKE IT ALL HAPPEN. 

Your help will reach out to the ears and eyes of over 350,000 people here in Central Illinois. There is 21 electoral votes at stake and no time to waste. Thanks again for all your help out! We will be in touch!

----------


## dan new zealand

Please post this vid: it's amazing! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDZLK8xXBRw

cheers!

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 20, 12:05 am EST*

(Next Update: Sunday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 20, 11:50 am EST*

(Next Update: Sunday evening)

----------


## Ron Neil

I want to help put Ron Paul "clips" DVD's in the hands of those acitivists who need a great way to introduce Dr. Paul to their friends, neighbors and "prospects."

Presently, there are six Ron Paul DVD's available, on my site, for only $1 each. America: Freedom to Fascism and other DVD's can be used to help explain the need for a true statesman like Dr. Paul.

Please, help me make this project pay for itself while getting the word out. One thing that is quite important is finding current Ron Paul clips. I plan to introduce a new Ron Paul clips DVD every few weeks based on the excellent videos I see here. I am a one man operation and it is wonderful to find all these fine clips, on this thread. 

http://www.onedollardvdproject.com

Ron

817 219 2798

----------


## BigRedBrent

Celebrities for Ron Paul !!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyeVGUhxJZ4

----------


## joe77

How come you don't have this one listed.

Who ever did this is a great person

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-_Jxzm4WFw


Thanks, Joe

----------


## ronpaulfan

> How come you don't have this one listed.
> 
> Who ever did this is a great person
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-_Jxzm4WFw
> 
> 
> Thanks, Joe


great video. It wasn't captured because I'm mainly looking at the News & Politics category. Thanks for pointing that one out

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 20, 9:45 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 21, 1:40 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 21, 9:20 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 21, 1:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 21, 4:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday evening)

----------


## Deborah K

Wowie!!!

----------


## MrsW

They are on youtube AND the abc website....

Watch all six parts, here's the 1st:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js2Z4b2PMTo

----------


## Julia

> I do not know if this is the correct thread to post this - if not please direct me...
> 
> my Christian friends need videos without any foul language (not even the Leno Interview in which Jay said Ron Paul ought to kick Faux News' a$$) and without any rock music playing in the background...
> 
> the youtubes that meet this stringent criteria are getting more and more difficult to find!
> 
> Can you post these youtubes in a link of something all in a group?


Hi Lady Liberty, 

I have the same problem and found this was the perfect solution. From page 1 of this thread;

National Debt. To whom do we owe it?
(posted on 12/26/07)

National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (1/5) Ron Paul 2008 <-- highly recommended
National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (2/5) Ron Paul 2008
National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (3/5) Ron Paul 2008
National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (4/5) Ron Paul 2008
National Debt. To whom do we owe it? (5/5) Ron Paul 2008

Can't keep the links live but get them from the first page of the thread. It's Rod Parsley a pastor from one of the Northern states like Illinois or somewhere up there.
Good luck with the Christian vote.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 21, 9:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 22, 12:05 am EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 22, 8:30 am EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 22, 12:50 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 22, 7:20 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 23, 6:20 am EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 23, 7:05 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 23, 10:45 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 23, 6:45 am EST*

(Next Update: Thursday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 23, 6:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 23, 11:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 24, 6:20 am EST*

(Next Update: Friday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 24, 6:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 26, 7:55 am EST*

(Next Update: Saturday afternoon)

----------


## badmp3

Christian Homeschool Mom for Ron Paul, not Huckabee 

Christian Mom rebuts reasons given for not voting for Ron Paul instead of Mike Hucakbee. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=393BLypi1cc&eurl

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 26, 5:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday morning)

----------


## Utard1979

I know he's unorthodox and isn't for everyone, but I think you should include him...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5y1VPNZGrI

As i mentioned before... there is language, but i think he's great for younger people who are "mad as hell"

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 27, 5:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 27, 11:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 28, 6:30 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday evening)

----------


## gracebkr

> I know he's unorthodox and isn't for everyone, but I think you should include him...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5y1VPNZGrI
> 
> As i mentioned before... there is language, but i think he's great for younger people who are "mad as hell"


uh, I don't think so.  I was totally appalled. I am 26.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 28, 6:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday night)

----------


## wowabunga

http://youtube.com/watch?v=URTvgfnh1pM

We spent 3 days at a regional gun show... we had rented 2 booths and handed out a heck of a lot of fliers and bumper stickers...!

----------


## V4Vendetta

Tax Day 2008
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcbojHiYYr8

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 29, 6:15 am EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 29, 6:30 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday night)

----------


## zardiw

AOL Straw Poll. We're tied with McCain. VOTE VOTE VOTE: http://news.aol.com/political-machin...-jan-28-feb-4/

z

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 29, 10:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday morning)

----------


## faisal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbY_HYRvTjM

Make this go viral! The man who we called an enemy has now praised our man! A great victory indeed. Thank you all and Godspeed!

----------


## BreakYourChains

bump

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 30, 6:35 am EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday evening)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 30, 5:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: Wednesday night)

----------


## Red Dingo

Don't know how this thread works, by an Aussie mate of mind (see they care down in Australia and around the world SO MUCH), made this video (which is VERY good), to do something for the cause.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nL4DOW1xrE

Please rate and spread this to others who you feel you can/

The music used is a track from Band of Brothers, as well as Simon and Garfunkel's 'The Sounds of Silence"

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Don't know how this thread works, by an Aussie mate of mind (see they care down in Australia and around the world SO MUCH), made this video (which is VERY good), to do something for the cause.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nL4DOW1xrE
> 
> Please rate and spread this to others who you feel you can/
> 
> The music used is a track from Band of Brothers, as well as Simon and Garfunkel's 'The Sounds of Silence"


Nice video. If you can get it to the top 100 rated news videos, then this thread should pick it up (around 80 5-star ratings will do it). Create a new thread and bump it for the ratings

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 30, 11:25 pm EST*

(Next Update: Thursday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 31, 6:35 am EST*

(Next Update: Thursday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Jan 31, 10:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday morning)

----------


## Dr.3D

*Ron Paul Goes to the Zoo (ver.2.0)*

Now with animation!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9At-PejXNIw

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 1, 7:10 am EST*

(Next Update: Friday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 1, 4:00 pm EST*

(Next Update: Friday night)

----------


## LSUiLike

John McCain haunted by Ron Paul.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 1, 11:40 pm EST*

(Next Update: Saturday morning)

----------


## billbob

*Save America - Bloody Ron Paul Supporter*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 2, 8:20 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday morning)

----------


## Ball

The McRomney show!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYIMfUnR_qM

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 3, 11:35 am EST*

(Next Update: Sunday night)

----------


## ThePerfectPresident

Hey Guys,

here is a brand new Video
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AKuCxcz1lUQ

i hope you agree with the statements.

if you agree, please spread this. i haven't sleeped the last two nights to get this "video remix" in the 10 minutes youtube limit. and i don't know how to bring it to the people -  thanks. and... i need some sleep now. super tuesday is coming!

----------


## ThePerfectPresident

download the video here: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bly6cn3mfn3

----------


## noztnac

I proposed this a long time ago. Everyone ignored it, followed the same exact they'd been following, and racked up loss after humiliating loss. We need to make a case the mainstream can't ignore. We need to wake the American people up now before it's too late. Losing is one thing. Losing without ever even making our case is simply not acceptable!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...graphic+images

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 3, 5:35 pm EST*

(Next Update: Sunday night)

----------


## voortrekker

> Hey Guys,
> 
> here is a brand new Video
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AKuCxcz1lUQ
> 
> i hope you agree with the statements.
> 
> if you agree, please spread this. i haven't sleeped the last two nights to get this "video remix" in the 10 minutes youtube limit. and i don't know how to bring it to the people -  thanks. and... i need some sleep now. super tuesday is coming!


This an outstanding video, THANK YOU!!!

This, video, however, I find, is motivational only to our "chior".

If I sent  this video to some of my friends, I would only be rebuffed, many of whom respect Ron Paul, but are yet still, Neo-Cons.  They reject his foreign policy.

Again, great video, but it's not one I would send to neo-con friends to win them over to Ron Paul.

GREAT stuff on Cheney and Bush BTW.

Respectfully,

Brett

----------


## RPinUptownChi

--

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 3, 9:25 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday morning)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 4, 6:45 am EST*

(Next Update: Monday night)

----------


## ThePerfectPresident

Sorry! Now it's public!
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bly6cn3mfn3

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 4, 6:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Monday night)

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 4, 10:55 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday morning)

----------


## Joseph Hart

Im starting a new concept with my sig.  Every day I watch from 20-30 videos online. Ill post my favorite one of the day into my signature.  I will also post it here in this thread.  I hope you all enjoy!

My first signature video update is:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 5, 6:20 am EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday night)

----------


## pacelli

Can you get a hold of his WV GOP speech this morning?  Can't seem to find it anywhere myself.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 5, 6:15 pm EST*

(Next Update: Tuesday night)

----------


## Joseph Hart

Feb.06.2008 signature video update is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjALf12PAWc

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

The revolution will not be televised. Isn't that just an internet meme now? Replace Rudy with John.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cDQVEqhwds

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 7, 5:40 am EST*

----------


## AzNsOuLjAh27

we need to move these video's around not just on youtube, everywhere flood the internet with these.

----------


## Staynsane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKBwa_kuEoU

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 7, 5:30 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 7, 10:05 pm EST*

----------


## ThePerfectPresident

USA REVOLUTION - CHANGE GON COME
Ron Paul Revolution Music Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xt6GrSYI4c

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 8, 7:30 pm EST*

----------


## utrunner07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7xuvjTEoTA

----------


## Joseph Hart



----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 9, 12:05 pm EST*

----------


## Joseph Hart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_L3GrFOwAI

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 10, 2:00 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 10, 9:45 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 11, 11:45 pm EST*

----------


## HARD_PLANET

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oaD9oM4xQo



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWlUc8ip5hc



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGaZsAeMKFo

----------


## HARD_PLANET

Where Did The Cool Video's I Posted Go? I Hit "reply" @ The Bottom...wherd They Go??

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 12, 8:20 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 13, 7:20 pm EST*

----------


## Liberty4Me

bump

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 14, 6:20 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 15, 7:30 pm EST*

----------


## faisal

..

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 16, 12:30 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 17, 9:45 pm EST*

----------


## Joseph Hart

Feb.18.2008 signature video update is:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=R3oQbBsV43M

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 18, 7:30 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 19, 7:30 pm EST*

----------


## HARD_PLANET

Ron Paul 2008 Precinct Leader Update :
Added: 19 February 2008 

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=raImHkFzIMM

National Campaign Manager Lew Moore and National Field Director Debbie Hopper on Tuesday, February 19, held a video update on the campaign and the present and future of the Precinct Leaders program. Lew and Debbie talk about what we've achieved so far and where we're going from here.

Rate: 
79 ratings 
You have already rated.     Views: 211

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 20, 8:30 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 21, 8:15 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 22, 6:30 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 24, 4:40 pm EST*

----------


## gunjin22

Hi all,
Well put together my latest Ron Paul video, let me know what you think
Peace,Robert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRo6KLbgfaw

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 25, 8:20 pm EST*

----------


## Tech

http://www.youtube.com/v/SDiv74Lyhjg

----------


## maggiebott

bump

----------


## hearitonline

I have interviewed Dr. Ron Paul, and the interview will be rebroadcast tomorrow at www.hearitonline.com. Click on the large pinkish box "Crash! Are You Ready?!" to listen to Dr. Paul! For Alternative Media updates, go to www.hearitonline.com!

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 26, 9:00 pm EST*

----------


## Mordan

<object width="380" height="313"><param name="FlashVars" value="apiHost=api.sevenload.com"/><param name="AllowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="movie" value="http://en.sevenload.com/pl/OqUu6tm/380x313/swf" /><embed src="http://en.sevenload.com/pl/OqUu6tm/380x313/swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="380" height="313" allowfullscreen="true" AllowScriptAccess="always" FlashVars="apiHost=api.sevenload.com"></embed></object><br />Link: <a href="http://en.sevenload.com/videos/OqUu6tm/Ron-Paul-says-there-is-soft-fascism-in-the-US">sevenload.com</a>

make a forum where HMTL is possible to post videos please. nothing harmful.

http://en.sevenload.com/videos/OqUu6...cism-in-the-US

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 27, 6:00 pm EST*

----------


## Joseph Hart

Feb.27.2008 signature video update is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBCKMTo210k

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 28, 9:45 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated Feb 29, 11:45 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 2, 6:30 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 3, 10:05 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 5, 6:25 pm EST*

----------


## Juliet*

Here's something about the "Hotties 4 Ron Paul" Calendar shot at the last rally in San Diego: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pm7k4rliyo


Dear Fellow Patriot or Hottie of the New American Revolution ~

First, thank you kindly for your support of my project, the  "Hotties 4 Ron Paul" Official 2008 pin-up Calendar! for those of you you have one, I hope you enjoy yours and find it a great conversation-starter and way to introduce fellow Americans to the Freedom message of Dr. Paul.

Though my idea for a unique medium to help spread the word about Ron Paul and his Freedom message, was initially met with some controversy within our movement, my perseverance seems to have paid off as the "Hotties 4 Ron Paul" made news on radio shows including NPR, newspaper front pages like the L.A. Times, and even U. S News And World Report. (We're now somewhat of a favorite with Andrew Malcolm, the senior blog editor for the L. A. Times!)

I wanted to bring you up to date on a couple things Hottie-wise... First, I decided after selling out of my first printing of the calendar, that I'd do a very small and absolutely final (100 copies) re-issue of the calendars for those who really wanted one, but missed out the first time around. These will be available to be sent out on March 11th. I already have pre-orders for about 60 of them. This will leave only about 40 of them available.

I thought I'd let you people be the first to know before I go on Ron Paul Radio and let the usual bloggers know. (At that time we are sure to sell out quickly and there will definitely be no more re-prints!) You people at Ron Paul Forums helped me out so much in the conception stages of this project, that I even thank you all on the back cover of the calendar! 

If you're interested, please let me know by sending me back a quick e-mail here or at Hotties4RonPAul@Hotmail.com saying how many calendars you would like. If you just want one, you can order directly at: www.Hotties4RonPaul.com .

I'm limiting orders to 5 per address. The cost is $15 each + shipping/handling. I'll then send you a PayPal request for that amount to secure your calendar(s).

The other announcement is that you may go to this great site, www.LibertyPoster.org and order a very high quality, vinyl poster featuring a Hottie with some great copy and some a bit racier than in our calendars...they are very cool!

Thanks again for all of your encouragement, suggestions and support for the Hotties 4 Ron Paul project! We look forward to seeing you in Washington DC at the March for the Revolution! (June 21st is my personal preference)

Peace, Love & Liberty,
Juliet Annerino

"I know that every good and worthwhile thing stands moment by moment, on the razor's edge of danger and must be fought for!"
              ~ Stanislavsky

"Go forth and set the world on fire!" ~ St. Ignatious Loyola

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 7,7:30 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 7, 10:30 pm EST*

----------


## Highland

bumps all over

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 10, 8:00 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 11, 8:30 pm EST*

----------


## Joseph Hart

Mar.12.2008 signature video update is:
Joe's Video of the day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoxlzPGIPt4

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 13, 7:20 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 14, 12:01 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 15, 11:20 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 16, 8:15 pm EST*

----------


## tajitj

Change the Hightide video to the official one that has about 60,000 views on youtube.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 17, 7:00 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 18, 8:00 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 19, 10:00 pm EST*

----------


## ron_paul-bot_12413

....for April Fools Day(April 1st)!!! Please spread the word. Here's the link...

http://www.aprilfoolsmoneybomb.com/

The old media and their masters think we are out and down for the count....APRIL FOOLS! Let's show tyranny who it's messing with! We support Ron Paul because he is one of us and we are all one of him....one in the same....isn't that reason enough to keep the campaign going and Ron Paul in the spotlight?....specially when the spotlight is so brightly shining....the old media are having him on because they think he's down for the count and are gloating. POW!!! Take that tyrannical pukes! We are still here!!!

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 21, 7:30 pm EST*

----------


## gunjin22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAB4RItuPVg

Jesse Benton (Communications Director)for Ron Paul Campaign on "Weekend Live" with Steve Centanni (Fox News Channel) 

He did a nice job I thought encouraging supporters not just talk about only Ron Paul but the REVOLUTION!!

Peace,Robert
http://youtube.com/gunjin22
http://RonPaulJournal.com

Texas Delegation Organizer
Guadalupe County Coordinator
San Antonio Meetup Organizer

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 24, 5:45 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 25, 7:50 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 28, 7:15 pm EST*

----------


## scotto2008

Do music videos count?

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated March 31, 7:00 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 2, 10:10 pm EST*

----------


## Istvan31

I don't know how new is this but it was uploaded today:
http://eclipptv.com/viewVideo.php?vi...ve&ref=Liberty

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 3, 11:50 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 6, 12:40 am EST*

----------


## garrettwombat

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1--auPdykM8

----------


## purplechoe

"Rep Ron Paul: Gen Petraeus Iraq Surge Hearing" 4/9/2008

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWr5Wl-mev0

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 10, 5:15 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 12, 7:45 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 14, 9:00 pm EST*

----------


## constitutional

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5TMMsWIDE

----------


## gunjin22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqCEGUkrynA

Rate and comment please
Peace,Robert

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 16, 5:00 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 17, 11:50 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 22, 5:45 pm EST*

----------


## Perry

Anyone seen the video where Paul mentions that a depression is coming to America within the next three years?

----------


## gunjin22

In my continuing effort to keep updated videos available all in one simple location. 
http://sa4rp.blogspot.com/

Peace,Robert

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 24, 4:40 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 27, 9:00 pm EST*

----------


## BCalla

See if you like this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN4FTxgHdFM

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated April 30, 11:30 pm EST*

----------


## RonPaulGuy

RonPaulFan, please consider this video as part of the all time best category.

Ron Paul - When in the course of human events

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFfdB5OzlyQ

----------


## Gin

Manifesto for World Dictatorship


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/efyVqBlQ1HQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/efyVqBlQ1HQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Rate it....Favorite it....Share it......

----------


## ronpaulfan

> RonPaulFan, please consider this video as part of the all time best category.
> 
> Ron Paul - When in the course of human events
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFfdB5OzlyQ


Added

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated May 4th, 9:20 pm EST*

----------


## cv1122

I have video of Ron Paul @ the April 15th Freedom Rally

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLxLTlxp7r8

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated May 7th, 10:20 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated May 10th, 2:00 am EST*

----------


## Conza88

Request: link to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWMDF92ZE7c  on the site, instead of cnn's site  on their site? 

 Thanks.

----------


## patriot2008

This is the Funniest Ron Paul supporters Video I've seen!  *Warning Adult Language and Humor* The Video Democrats DON'T WANT you to see..

----------


## Joseph Hart

*Ron Paul publicly names neoconservatives* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4df1soW7Dho

----------


## patriot2008

> *Ron Paul publicly names neoconservatives* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4df1soW7Dho



  Wow!  Awesome Vid!  Thanks alot!  I am saving and linking to that.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated May 14th, 11:00 pm EST*

----------


## RainbowsChild

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-1U5hW11nE

"The Ron Paul video is the most important art form of our time."
-- Adrian Salsgiver

----------


## Joseph Hart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6gcKEj_GdI
*COMMENT!*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated May 19th, 8:30 pm EST*

----------


## Joseph Hart

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=02d_1211293724

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated May 23th, 10:00 pm EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated May 26th, 9:30 pm EST*

----------


## rightobeleftalone

I viewed a Ron Paul video back in January which had as backround music a really great Beatles tune with John Lennon singing.  Does someone out there know which one it is and can you link me to it please?  thanks.  Hank

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated June 1st, 1:00 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated June 3rd, 11:00 pm EST*

----------


## keemt

yeah it's called "revolution" or "revolution 1" I got it on the white album I believe.

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated June 9th, 7:30 am EST*

----------


## mketcher

If you want to see a funny satire on the president, the mainstream media, and the president, watch this YouTube music video. It features horror movie veteran, Reggie Bannister (Phantasm, Wishmaster, Bubba Ho-tep) as the President of the U.S. facing a crisis ("zombie terrorist attack"). It's an excerpt from the new international award-winning zombie rock musical feature film, "Song of the Dead." The filmmaker, Chip Gubera, is giving a share of his revenue from DVD sales to the Ron Paul campaign.  Go to: http://youtube.com/watch?v=qQmkkoxSKYw

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated June 13th, 7:30 am EST*

----------


## ronpaulfan

*Updated June 15th, 9:45 pm EST*

----------


## Joseph Hart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewnhd2ae1jI

----------


## Joseph Hart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmYmXxayKYA

----------


## Dripping Rain

bump for the good ole days. this was my favorite thread on this forum. thanks ronpaulfan. i hope you doing ok

----------


## Joe3113

lol

----------


## TER

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Coming Back To Life (Karaoke)

----------


## TER

with AMAZING pictures of the universe!

YouTube - Pink Floyd - Coming Back to Life - Division Bell

----------


## hillertexas

bump for possible footage for new videos

----------


## civusamericanus

No need to necro-post... http://ronpaulflix.com/ pretty much covers it on a daily basis. I still search for new videos everyday, but overall I'm happy with  Ron Paul Flix being up to date!

----------

